# Advice on travelling with Kindle



## joshp (Aug 4, 2013)

I have recently bought a paperwhite kindle along with the Amazon leather cover.  For the purposes of travelling with it, is a sleeve also recommended?

Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I wouldn't think so.  I've had a kindle of one sort or another since July of 2008 and have traveled around a lot with it.  I've always had it in a cover but haven't ever had a sleeve in addition.  

That said, I usually do carry a purse, so it was generally in my purse rather than just carried out loose.  

I'd probably recommend some sort of carry bag, unless it fits in your pocket, because, if you're just carrying it in your hand, and you have to put it down to do something else, you could easily leave it somewhere.   That would be a bad thing.

Also, if you're flying, do NOT put it in the seat pocket -- many many anecdotes have been shared about folks who left theirs on the plane doing that!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

joshp said:


> I have recently bought a paperwhite kindle along with the Amazon leather cover. For the purposes of travelling with it, is a sleeve also recommended?
> 
> Thanks!


Like Ann, I've travelled all over the place with my Kindles (and iPad) in covers without a sleeve.  That being said, some of it depends on what else you carry with you. If you are going to put it in a bag/backpack/messenger bag/briefcase that also has a lot of small hard stuff, a sleeve might not be a bad idea, as little stuff could get in between the cover and the face of the Kindle. I recall at least one member mentioning that that had happened to her.

However, I carry a bunch of stuff in my purse along with my Kindle and haven't had it be a problem. (But then, the amount of stuff I carry in my purse kinda guarantees that the cover stays closed. )

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Agreeing with Ann and Betsy.  
Might I recommend getting one of those small messenger bags to carry your kindle and assorted miscellanous in.  You know cameras and stuff like that.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I am not a cover user, but I keep my PW in a sleeve while it isn't in use. I agree that both probably aren't necessary unless you are really going to be rough on the Kindle.

I love the vests and jackets produced by the company below for travel. Lots of pockets for everything imaginable, including a big one that can hold a Kindle or a tablet (ipad in the larger vest sizes).

http://www.scottevest.com/


----------



## joshp (Aug 4, 2013)

THanks for all your replies, have decided that a cover will be sufficient based on what you have said, since I don't plan to keep it in a bag with other hard objects, so it should be fine.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

for daily commute, my paperwhite is fine its cover.

when i fly, i add an extra layer, a decal girl bag someone gave me for my DX since as has been said, it's easy for stuff to get between the cover and the kindle in my knapsack.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I keep my PW in its cover and in my purse. As you know, women's purses are usually full of junk.   So far I haven't seen the need for any extra protection. About the only time a sleeve is necessary is if the bag you're storing your covered Kindle in has a few small items that could wedge in between the cover. Or if you're particular about an unscratched cover.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Mandy said:


> I keep my PW in its cover and in my purse. As you know, women's purses are usually full of junk.  So far I haven't seen the need for any extra protection. About the only time a sleeve is necessary is if the bag you're storing your covered Kindle in has a few small items that could wedge in between the cover. Or if you're particular about an unscratched cover.


There is no junk in your purse. Everything in it is necessary. My kindle has a cover. My Kobo just has a very cheap sleeve (it is just a quilted placemat turned into a sleeve)and my tablet has a heavy duty sleeve with a zipper.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

cinisajoy said:


> There is no junk in your purse. Everything in it is necessary. My kindle has a cover. My Kobo just has a very cheap sleeve (it is just a quilted placemat turned into a sleeve)and my tablet has a heavy duty sleeve with a zipper.


Well I have three young kids who seem to think my purse is a place for them to store everything from food to crayons to stuffed animals to those annoying little prizes you get from the 25 cent machines.  I dare say at least half the contents in my purse belong to them!


----------



## jaimee83 (Sep 2, 2009)

My 4 year old DX has been as far west as Palau (2X) and as far east as the Siani, lots of islands, boats, beaches, planes and poolsides.  I purchased it with an M Edge platform and have only removed it once to replace the battery.  I try to take care of things so there isn't a scratch on it, there are over 400 full length books.  Some might consider extra protection but I find the DX (W/ cover) to be a sturdy unit, just respect it as an electronic component.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

Even with a cover or sleeve, be careful where you store the device when not reading.  My K3 was in an Oberon cover, and I put it on the outer pocket of a backpack.  I wasn't thinking, and I laid the heavy backpack down, and the weight inside the pack broke the screen.

Since then, I've been a lot more careful about where I place my Kindle.  I've taken it camping multiple times, on plane trips, car rides, etc.  I just try to be extra careful that nothing can press against the screen.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I usually make sure the Kindle is next to another device or a book, just to provide protection.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 2


----------

